# Idée de beau bureau pour iMac



## Rond (7 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

Alors voilà, après des heures de recherche, je m'en remets à vous pour des idées sur un bureau informatique (le meuble hein) pour mon iMac.

Tout ce que j'ai vu est vraiment vieux et pas novateur :

Meubles de bureau avec un rangement pour la tour (très utile avec un iMac...)
Colonne de rangement pour CD-ROM (ça existe encore ces bêtes là ?!)
Plateau pour imprimante sous le bureau (bah oui, ça fait juste 10 ans que les imprimantes font aussi scanner mais on continue de vouloir nous les loger dans des espaces confinés...)
Tiroir pour clavier (pareil, en général on le pose sur le bureau non ?!)
Plateau surelevé pour écran (ça fait vraiment haut pour un iMac après je trouve)
Etc.

Donc voilà, tout ça c'est ce que je ne cherche pas.

En gros je souhaiterais juste quelque chose de joli, avec un espace pour mon imprimante/scanner et voilà...

Plus j'y reflechis plus je me dis qu'en fait il me faut limite une simple table...

En ce moment mon iMac est sur un bureau de travail (non informatique) donc surface un peu limitée une fois qu'on a posé l'iMac, le clavier, la souris, le disque dur externe, le hub USB et le superdrive (à la limite lui on peut l'enlever vu l'utilisation occasionnelle).
Du coup je dois mettre mon imprimante ailleurs (dans une autre pièce, en WiFi...) et je suis toujours en train de pousser un truc ou un autre pour être à l'aise.
J'ai aussi un problème d'assise : vu que j'ai une colonne basse de rangement (2 tiroirs et un range dossier) sur le coté, mon gros siege informatique ne rentre pas dans l'espace dédié... J'y mets juste mes jambes en fait xD

Des idées ? Vous le mettez où vous votre iMac ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Average Joe (7 Avril 2015)

Il te faudrait un meuble dont la table est réglable en hauteur. Je suis équipé d'un vieux "Jerker" de chez Ikea qui dispose aussi d'un plateau au dessus du bureau. J'ai toutefois décidé de caser l'imprimante à côté de l'iMac et non au dessus pour éviter de devoir me lever à chaque fois que j'allume la Canon ou tire les feuilles que je viens d'imprimer. Le plateau est donc occupé par des tiroirs et des enceintes ( l'ampli est    dans un meuble hifi).


----------



## Rond (7 Avril 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse.

En recherchant ton Jerker je suis tombé sur ça (ne me demande pas comment !) :






Il mesure 125 cm de long donc de quoi poser le 5 K 27 pouces (65 cm de long) et l'imprimante/scanner (45 cm de long) côté à côte sans qu'il ne soient trop collés (ça laisserait 20 cm d'espace).

Niveau profondeur il y a 70 cm donc de quoi ne pas être collé à l'écran, mettre le clavier, la souris et les petits accessoires. Je peux également mettre le Macbook air devant l'imprimante (en profondeur) pour quand je fais deux choses en même temps

En hauteur il fait 70 cm, c'est à peu près ce que j'ai en ce moment et ça me convient bien.

C'est assez différent du tien mais j'aime bien le design épuré.


----------



## Average Joe (8 Avril 2015)

Mon "Jerker" mesure 1,20 m et je peux te dire qu'avec l'imprimante à côté je dois me contenter d'un iMac 21,5" car le 27" déborderait sur les montants portant les deux plateaux... Ça a le mérite de simplifier le choix quand le jour viendra de le remplacer (c'est un Late 2012, donc rien ne presse). Ses deux prédécesseurs mesuraient respectivement 20" et 21,5".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2015)

Perso, j'ai ce modèle de bureau avec le caisson assorti.

Esthétiquement très sympa et dessus j'ai casé mon iMac (21,5 pouces), mon imprimante et 2 disques durs externes (en position verticale).


----------



## iRC (25 Mai 2015)

Rond a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> En recherchant ton Jerker je suis tombé sur ça (ne me demande pas comment !) :
> 
> ...




Bonjour,
J'aime beaucoup ce bureau, ça correspond exactement à ce que je cherche.
Pourrais tu stp me dire où tu l'as commandé ?
Merci


----------



## myzt (25 Mai 2015)

Personnellement, j'ai ce bureau, oui le prix grince (400 euros à l'époque) mais c'est super beau!
http://www.miliboo.com/bureau-design-laque-blanc-amovible-max-11965.html


----------



## Rond (26 Mai 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Perso, j'ai ce modèle de bureau avec le caisson assorti.
> 
> Esthétiquement très sympa et dessus j'ai casé mon iMac (21,5 pouces), mon imprimante et 2 disques durs externes (en position verticale).


Oui, j'aime bien mais c'est celui que j'ai au travail donc... Non xD



iRC a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'aime beaucoup ce bureau, ça correspond exactement à ce que je cherche.
> Pourrais tu stp me dire où tu l'as commandé ?
> Merci


Alors j'ai commandé le mien sur rueducommerce.com (ce n'est pas celui de la photo). Mais celui de la photo (plus petit en dimensions) est en vente sur laredoute.



myzt a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai ce bureau, oui le prix grince (400 euros à l'époque) mais c'est super beau!
> http://www.miliboo.com/bureau-design-laque-blanc-amovible-max-11965.html


Il est très joli ! Si je n'avais pas déjà acheté mon bureau en verre j'y aurais sérieusement songé.


----------



## iRC (26 Mai 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------

